# Does anyone



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Does anyone have any info or piccies on the Fishing Vessel "Orion" BCK 69 which used to work out of Aberdeen back in the early 60's?

A colleague of mine worked on her for a short time and is interested in what happened to her after he left.

Ta.(Thumb)


----------



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

In 1975 became TALISMAN PD158 sank 06/1980 off Orkney all rescued.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Many thanks Mike. I'll pass that on.

I don't suppose anyone has any piccies of her later life?


----------

